# Any members in there 50`s up



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am now 54 and still working


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Um, I think a *lot* of people on this forum are in their 50s and up, and I think a lot of them are still working. I have good friend who's 76 and still working, not because he has to but because he loves his work.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice to work 

Nice to work doing what you want,don`t always have to generate cash from it

I believe that work keeps the mind sharp before Alzheimer takes over,keep family close or a young spouse


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I am above 50. I still work. Mainly because I am uncertain what I would do with myself if I didn't.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

55 - fully retired. No alzheimers. Fit and sharp.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Age doesn't really give the whole story though...........

I started working full time at age 15 and retired at age 55. I worked full time for 40 years. My wife started at age 20 and worked until age 60..........40 years.

Many don't start working until they are in their mid to late 20s.............so they would have to work until age 65 to equal 40 years.

People starting out today are going to work until age 65 (30 years) to qualify for maximum CPP benefits and age 67 for OAS benefits.

It they retire earlier..............they will need their own money...........and that isn't something the facts conclude is happening.

Polls have shown that most people (members of CMF notwithstanding) work past age 65 for one main reason...............they need the money.

It could also be they need some extra years to raise their CPP benefits as well.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

62 and retired for 3 years.

Too busy knocking off our bucket list to think about working again. 

I did the time, with time off for good behaviour and careful financial management. 

You can't take it with you.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

72, and haven't been employed since Dec 28, 1988.......to quote Maxwell Smart (who most of you likely have never heard of) "And loving it!"


----------



## Karlou (Aug 6, 2013)

yes I'm 56 and retired since last year


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> 72, and haven't been employed since Dec 28, 1988.......to quote Maxwell Smart (who most of you likely have never heard of) "And loving it!"


Remember it.......I had a big crush on Agent 99 (Barbara Feldon)............and of course, Emma Peel (Diana Rigg) on the Avengers.

But I forgot all about them when Elvira (Cassandra Peterson) came along............something about that girl :biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

sags said:


> But I forgot all about them when Elvira (Cassandra Peterson) came along............something about that girl :biggrin:


 "Mistress of the Dark".......I remember her well.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

As per StatCan, youth unemployment rate is around 13% (it could be more....like inflation was 2.4% last month but StatCan doesn't count grocery that is increasing day by day) in Canada and 76 years old is still working............... welcome to Canada.

These type of people would tell that they don't work for money but they wouldn't do volunteer.....some are exceptional...they do volunteer but most don't. What are we doing for next generations?





brad said:


> Um, I think a *lot* of people on this forum are in their 50s and up, and I think a lot of them are still working. I have good friend who's 76 and still working, not because he has to but because he loves his work.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I just turned 54 today! (Dec 3rd). (hold the applause....) 
No plans to stop working. my oldest finishes gr 12 this yr. Love what I do.


----------



## martin15 (Feb 18, 2014)

48.

Started delivering newspapers at 12, did everything from drive a truck to running my own 
language school.
Retired as fast as I could, couple years already.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

53 working. Joined the Canadian Army at 18, gave that up at age 40. Work locally doing building upkeep maint etc.


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

I am 55 and plan to work to 62, or longer. Not because I really want to, but because financially I will have to.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

57 and retire 7 years.

Work is over rated.


----------



## cougar (Oct 15, 2014)

I am 56 and retired from FT work 5 years ago. DB pension and investment income cover basic expenses-DH and I sometimes work casually a few hours a week and use this for extras like travel while we are still in good health. We paid off our house, saved, keep our expenses low and so don't need/want to keep working full time. Still have one child at home in Grade 10 and have an RESP for her. Will add in CPP and OAS in a few years time and cash in RRSP's/TFSA's when needed. Sometimes I miss the friendships and healthcare benefits of working but I sure don't miss the office politics or getting up early every morning to commute through the snow to a full days work, 5 days a week.


----------



## saskstu (Oct 21, 2013)

Retired this year at 60. Spent the summer golfing and now walk 3+ miles every day. Plan is to visit the children and grandchildren at least once per year.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Currently 61 doing part time pharmacist work but so glad to have sold my store in 07. Nice to keep my hand in something I enjoy and bring home a few pennies.

Retirement is a state of mind-you what you gotta do----hopefully!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Reminds me of a joke from Sunshine Boys:

Walter Matheau :'I heard your blood didn't circulate'

George Burns : 'My blood circulates. I'm not saying everywhere, but it circulates.'

So, I'm 63 and still work. I'm not saying everything, but I work.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Retired in 2002 at 60. Never regretted it.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Wasn't much interested in working a job in my 50's... or my 40's for that matter.

Chillin' in the Baja, 31 degrees celsius... not a single regret on my part either. :biggrin:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

I retired in 2012 at 62 and I just love those mornings when I wake up not having a thing planned for the day. Sometimes I fill it, sometimes I just do almost nothing but it always feels better than the 44 years of working days I put in to make it possible.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm 48 and planning to retire when I get laid off  our company got outsourced to Indian one several years ago.... the industry imo doesn't have any bright future.... when laid off , should get pretty decent package.... no debt, own house that worth about 600K (if we sell it, we can rent nice condo in Victoria for 30 years with proceeds ).... so financially should be all right... my wife is younger by 8 years, so she will be working for some time... on the other hand, this is one of the reasons that bothers me - to be retired , when your wife is still working


----------



## martin15 (Feb 18, 2014)

gibor said:


> I'm 48 and planning to retire when I get laid off  our company got outsourced to Indian one several years ago.... the industry imo doesn't have any bright future.... when laid off , should get pretty decent package.... no debt, own house that worth about 600K (if we sell it, we can rent nice condo in Victoria for 30 years with proceeds ).... so financially should be all right... my wife is younger by 8 years, so she will be working for some time... on the other hand, this is one of the reasons that bothers me - to be retired , when your wife is still working


I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Works great for me too...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Her choice.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Off topic, but what the heck. I notice that the younger you are, the less likely you are to follow the simple rules of spelling and grammar. It is 'their' NOT 'there'! (I am 73 BTW)


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Grumpy old man of Hornby strikes again! layful:


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I'm 55. Contemplating retirement sometime between now and age 60. My son has moved out but I still have a daughter in university and a 16 year-old who plans to go and that produces some "unknowns" when it comes to financial planing.


----------

